# nature of household partner visa



## adim (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi there,

I really need some help with writing in the nature eof household section in the partner visa. 

its asking to write about shared responsibility in the household - do they mean cleaning, cooking, etc etc? and if so, how are you supposed to prove something like that? 

obviously im also writing shared bills, rent, gym memberships etc which i can easily prove this but not sure if the other is relevant as well. 

please help  

thank you 
Adi


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello Adim,

To me it was more about the domestic arrangements and working together, sharing the work load between, you for example your parnter may cook the dinner and you wash the dishes, you sit down and work out your weekly shopping list and do the grocery shopping together. For us there are jobs we do together at the same time to spend chat time together, jobs we do apart. Hope this helps a little


----------



## adim (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi,

thanks so much yes it helps of course.. but how did you proof this? did you need to provide evidence of you cooking, grocery shopping etc? or you didnt provide evidence for this it was just in your statutory declaration or in the application? 
thanks


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

No just stated that we share chores, and not take advantage of each other. If you search here under PMV there should be some helpful tips to help you along as google > Nature of the household is evidence that you and your partner share responsibilities within your household. This includes things like living arrangements, housework, joint ownership of your house, joint responsibility for bills, and correspondence addressed to both you and your partner at the same address.

As with all the other sections of the visa application, the circumstances are different for everyone. If you did not own your house (for example, like in our situation we were living with our parents), that is okay. Just include everything that you feel is relevant. This can be simple things like letters from friends, as long as the letters have both your names on them.


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

click this link too cheers 
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...partner-visa-820-801-online-applications.html

https://immigrationptyltd.wordpress.com/tag/partner-household-evidence/


----------



## adim (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you so much for you help! this is very very helpful


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

you welcome, its a daunting process, just pace it and research it and do it right


----------

